# LG 42LN5710 vs Samsung 40F5500 - Pick one



## virkies (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

Confused between these two LG 42LN5710 vs Samsung 40F550

Almost same price, same size, same features...

Which one would you pick?

Thanks


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Neither. KDL42W653 will be my choice.


----------



## virkies (Apr 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Neither. KDL42W653 will be my choice.


Is that available in India? I could not find it anywhere.

And given I had to choose between these 2 only - which one would be better?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2014)

virkies said:


> Is that available in India? I could not find it anywhere.
> 
> And given I had to choose between these 2 only - which one would be better?


Not by that model number, no. It should be the W650 in India. UK always has a 3 with the model number, while ours are 0.

No idea about those models you mentioned. I only check HDTV test for TV reviews, and I don't think they covered either, so no interest / idea.


----------



## shubhu (Apr 23, 2014)

I would pick LG 42LN5710 42 Inches Smart Full HD LED Television .


----------



## virkies (Apr 27, 2014)

What about Sony W700b .. worth spending 6.5 K more... getting it for around 60K...

or latest launch 40R482B	????? soooo confused...


----------



## Minion (Apr 27, 2014)

Get Sony W700B


----------



## virkies (Apr 28, 2014)

Was 99% sure about W700B .. but then came across this...any clues?

*community.sony.com/t5/Internet-TV/...-cannot-display-photos-and-videos/td-p/292524


----------



## Minion (Apr 29, 2014)

They will fix that with a software update.


----------

